# Chickasawhatchee 11/29-12/-1



## southGAlefty (Nov 26, 2012)

Who all is going on this hunt? I'll be there at the very least Friday afternoon through Saturday. Hoping to catch the Thursday evening hunt too though. Being a grown up and having to work is for the birds!


----------



## Roostertaylor (Nov 26, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> Who all is going on this hunt? I'll be there at the very least Friday afternoon through Saturday. Hoping to catch the Thursday evening hunt too though. Being a grown up and having to work is for the birds!



There will be a group of nine of us there on wedneaday for the whole hunt.


----------



## duck360 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think everybody that is planning on going to this quota hunt is wasting their time.   We have been to all the sign in hunts and haven't seen a deer yet.   The swamps are dry and the bridges are out and apparently the either sex quota hunts have really hurt the deer population at chickasaw thanks DNR   *GOOD LUCK GUYS*


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Nov 26, 2012)

Somebody must know where the deer are because harvest numbers are up a little on the area.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish I was going. I killed a good 8pt three yrs ago on that hunt. I was there the last buck only hunt and saw 4 doe's,1 small buck and a good boar hog


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 27, 2012)

duck360 said:


> I think everybody that is planning on going to this quota hunt is wasting their time.   We have been to all the sign in hunts and haven't seen a deer yet.   The swamps are dry and the bridges are out and apparently the either sex quota hunts have really hurt the deer population at chickasaw thanks DNR   *GOOD LUCK GUYS*



aka "I'm going stay out of my spot" lol. 

I saw several deer there last year on this hunt. They're there, just gotta be there at the right time. Once that rut kicks in it'll be on


----------



## Showman (Nov 27, 2012)

The Deer are there, just WAY back in the swamps (same with the Hogs).  We are getting rain today (all day so far) and if it has been falling out at Chick like it has here at the house, the Deer and Hogs should be moving a bit.  I was out there a few days ago looking around and it was bone dry.  We need a week of rain (3-4 hours a day of solid rain) to get things perking out there like it used to be.


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anybody know if you can use atv's to go and retrieve your game only ? don't want to drag one down there if you can't.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 28, 2012)

i wanna say itd been discussed on here before that its not legal...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

BONE COLLECTER said:


> Does anybody know if you can use atv's to go and retrieve your game only ? don't want to drag one down there if you can't.





It`s not legal to use one to go off the road. Neither is it legal to drive past the "No Vehicle Access" signs to retrieve game either.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 29, 2012)

What's the word boys and girls?


----------



## noah3d (Nov 29, 2012)

My Dad is signing me out of school around 11 friday, so I will get to hunt tomorrow evening. 2 people in our group are already there. I was there last year and only saw 2 deer and a big hog. My dad missed one of the 2 we saw.
Good Luck to everyone going! I'll be heading out from Thomasville.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Nov 29, 2012)

Approximately 35 or so as of when I left at 5:30. Two 3.5yo bucks and one 4.5yo monster.


----------



## Backstrap11 (Nov 30, 2012)

When ya say 35 you referring to deer signed out or 35 hunters?


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 30, 2012)

It'd be deer signed out. The quota is 350 hunters. That's nothing compared to last year though. Its a tough draw when its 75 degrees and the moon is full on a rut hunt.


----------



## Backstrap11 (Nov 30, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. I was bout to say tho if only 35 hunters Id be upset- I didn't get on the quota. Yeah I heard its been better. Guy told me a few years ago something Like 95 deer signed out on the Quota That's pretty crazy.I have got rejected for every Quota but this is my first year so its understandable. Wish I could get on the Ossabaw hog hunt. That'd be a heck of a time right there.


----------



## ridgestalker (Nov 30, 2012)

Talked to a buddy of mine thats down there with some others an he has not seen anything yet but one of the other guys with him killed a 8pt an a little boar.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 30, 2012)

yall save some for us that are going on the 2nd quota hunt


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 1, 2012)

Backstrap11 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I was bout to say tho if only 35 hunters Id be upset- I didn't get on the quota. Yeah I heard its been better. Guy told me a few years ago something Like 95 deer signed out on the Quota That's pretty crazy.I have got rejected for every Quota but this is my first year so its understandable. Wish I could get on the Ossabaw hog hunt. That'd be a heck of a time right there.



the reason there were so many killed that one hunt was because the place had  been qdm forever and them they done away with the qdm and the younger deer and all the deer that didnt qualify for qdm standards got slaughtered that first year...sure miss the old place


----------



## npd453 (Dec 1, 2012)

I tagged out this morning . saw deer all 3 days .


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 1, 2012)

We didn't see anything the whole hunt. Sometimes your the windshield and sometimes you're the bug


----------



## noah3d (Dec 1, 2012)

I didn't see any either, but did see plenty of sign. The big 10pt that was killed sure was nice. They were in the camp next to us.


----------



## g8rforlife (Dec 1, 2012)

Any of the mature bucks chasing?


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys, headed down next wed. For the second hunt. Any kind of rutting activity on the first hunt ? Were the bucks laying down any kind of sign yet? I was just trying to get a little info, so i could get some kind of idea what i was going to be up against down there. Pre-rut, post - rut, or rut. I've hunted down there for 17 years, but it's been 4 years since i've been back. All the talk about timber harvest and bridges closed, i'm not sure what to expect when i get there. Any info would be great. ( especially deer activity ) thanks guys !!!!!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Its been hot down here...if you could get the weather to work in your favor it should be a great hunt


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey horton hunter, albany's forecast is programmed on my phone and im keeping an eye on it. Hoping for cooler weather.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 24, 2012)

This is the deer I found on that hunt.


----------



## Showman (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a nice Rack there but I can't say much about the "Meat".  Kinda small in the body, isn't it?


----------



## dukedog1 (Dec 27, 2012)

anyone got an update for the chick? I'm planning on going this sunday for the first day of archery. Is there any water in the creeks? The creek level gauge shows 2.8 ft. I figured there would be some with all this rain we have gotten lately.


----------

